# To Poo Pea



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Poo Pea;I hadn't seen you on the board in a few days, and just wanted to check up on you and see how you were doing. I hope everything is going well for you and just know I was thinking about you!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

Yes, I was thinking about you too.Sue xxx


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hiya, Poo Pea -- Thinking of you too!


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey Janny, Sue and CherrieThank you so much for this post. Made me feel really good to see and read it







Things got a little messy over the last week or so. Trouble stirred up with my ex, my tummy, my health in general, a group assignment. Just everything really I guess.I still havent take the antidepressants. I look at them every morning and know I should but I am afraid of the insomia. I have an appointment with my doctor next week and was going to ask him if there was a diff anti-d i could take that didnt affect sleep.On the up side, I have been sleeping pretty well suprisingly. Infact Im now tired all the time lol. What a turn around. I only take 1 sleeper at night.Thank you again!!!!, I guess it will be a long battlePoo Pea


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey Poo Pea, I haven't been around a whole lot lately but it's good to see you here







Sorry to hear you're having ex trouble and tummy trouble (sigh, don't know which is worse!!)Totally understand about having anti deps and being too scared to take them. My GP wants me on Effexor and I'm petrified of it. I'm on Lexapro at the moment but such a small dose it's not helping (not sure why I keep taking it) but I keep putting off my appointment cause I don't want the Effexor. I stared at my Lexapro for nearly 2 weeks before I swallowed the first pill.Anyway, I'll stop rabbiting on about myself and send you all my good thoughts. I hope things improve for you soon


----------



## evulienka (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey Poo, nice to have you here again


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

Hiya Poo - good to see you posting - and I'm glad to see that you are sleeping - nothing worse than no sleep is there.I totally also can relate to your reluctance to take anti-depressants - I suppose you have to weigh up the pros and cons don't you.Keep in touch please - we all care about you.Sue xxx


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh, Poo Pea, I was so glad to see you posted! Sorry you've had some troubles the last week. I will tell you that I take an antidepressant and Ambien when I need it for sleep and there is no problem with that. I take the antidepressant in the am.Like Sue said, please keep in touch. We're here for you and care about you!! Hope you smiled when you saw we were trying to hunt you down!







Hugs your way!!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey {{{Poo Pea}}}! GREAT to see you here! Sorry you've had some tough time last week... Jan has a great idea here to take the antidepressant in the a.m.! Maybe you also wanta try some relaxing tapes/techniques for sleep (i use Mike's insomnia CD, it works the majority of the time) -- or have you given the menatolion (sp?) a try? Hope you're feeling better!







Be thinking of you! Stay in touch!


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey Everyone.Thank you so much for all your messages, it really makes me feel cared for when i read them.Sorry it has taken me so long to get back here, but the change over got me a bit confused and it took me a while to figure it out. Not the best with puters.How is everyone going? Me im all over the place. This are so hard between my ex and I, its just this massive on going saga. Its doing my head in. I know on the inside that I should just tell him to go away and stop messaging me, but the other side of me just wants to be cuddled and cared fro so badly. It is odd cause i dont want to date him, but i do want to cuddle him. I dont understand myslef sometimes.I am so scared of ending up alone. Does anyone else ever think about that. I am scared i wont have a love in my life with marrage, kids and the happy family. Guys just dont want that anymore, they just want promiscuious sex, and unfortunatley so do many of the young girls these days.Maybe im only thinking about these things cause what has happened with my ex is all still very fresh in my mind.Anywho, I shant continue to winge and complain.... Thank you all again, everyone of you has a special place in my heart for everything you have done.Poo Pea


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

Oh bless Poo - sorry life is rough at the mo for you - I used to panic like that and was engaged twice to 2 desperately unsuitable fellas (bless em) before I found my bezzie mate and hubby of nigh on 20 years' right under my nose - you just never know when they will appear but keep the faith and just enjoy life in the meantime as much as you can.God blessSue xxxxx


----------



## evulienka (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey Poo, I´m sorry you´re confused about everything right now. What I think if you feel that he doesn´t treat you the way you deserve there´s no reason to stay with him. I think it´s always better to be alone than with someone who isn´t the right one for you. What you said that guys want just promiscuious sex these days, I often feel that way as well. Hope we can find the right guys for us







In the meantime we can just enjoy life as much as we can, like Sue said


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Poo;I think it is so normal to feel what you are feeling with the need for love, a husband and children. I completely understand what you are saying about not wanting to date your ex, but do want to cuddle with him!







That's a nice secure feeling, and touch is an important part of what people need in their life. Some just don't know that!







You have come such a long way since the beginning of your posts and you should be so proud of yourself for that!! When you least expect it, someone will come along in your life and sweep you off your feet. You won't be alone, and you can have all those things you talked about. But....... you can't have them if the ex is still hanging around, and if you know that this relationship is not a workable thing. Know what I mean? When you decide it's time for closure, and nobody can tell you when that is, I think you'll find it hard in the beginning but in the long run, you'll probably be so glad you finally ended this relationship for good and moved on with your life. And, honey, you can whine and complain all you want!!! That's what we're here for!!







You just keep taking good care of yourself; that's a big priority! So glad to hear from you. Antyime you want to talk one on one, you can pm me anytime!! Hugs!!


----------



## Connor_uk (May 9, 2007)

hey Poo,







I know you dont know me and i dont know you but i just wanted to say that there are guys out there that are looking for a girl just like you and it'll only be a matter of time until you find one of them







, it may sound corny but there really is and you should never settle. It may be hard right now with things still raw but you'll move on once you've given time to heal. take care and remember to keep your chin up chook


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey Jannybitt, Screamer, SueV, Evulienka, Conner, CherrieHow are you all?Thanks for all your messages, always makes me smile to come on here and see your replies Conner, thanks for the vote of confidence in my abilitiy to attract the right guy. I have my fingers crossed. One of my biggest dreams in life is to settle down, get married, be in love and have children. A boy then a girl hehe, I have it planned already lol.As for me and the ex, I let him come over the other night and we cuddled for a while. As he left he confessed to being in love with me still. One side of me tells me he is telling the truth, the other side tells me hes playing games and trying to get revenge for the hurt I have cuased him in the past. I guess the most relevent thing is I dont think I love him, and it is wrong of me to allow him to come over, if by chance he is telling the truth. What a pickle. Aside from that, and some MASSIVE dramas at uni, I think things are actually pretty good . I feel optamistic about my future and my new houe and roommates are just unreal. I love it here. My car did get broken into on Thurs night, going to cost me ALOT of money to fix the damage done, but you know what the great thing is. I didnt cry and I wasnt that angry. I accepted that it was part of life and there is nothing I can do to change it. I think my positive thinking over it brought good karma my way, cause whilst a cant afford to fix it for about a month (which woul have left me carless) my brother has lent me his car in the mean time.So for me, today, it is smiles all roundHugs for all hehePoo Pea


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

Fantastic Poo - thanks for taking the trouble to let us know how you are going on - we all care about you!!Sue xxxx


----------

